# Bambi and Bonnie - 1 and a half year old lop rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Meet Bonnie (right) and Bambi. Two 1 and a half year old sisters who are looking for a home.

We were contacted by a young man whose Nan had passed away and had left him the rabbits in her will. His dog would not leave them alone, and he was tired of ringing rescues so said if we did not take them he would set them free in a park.

They are very sweet girls who are quite overweight with very long nails on arrival! 









They have both been vaccinated, neutered and wormed.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £40 each.

Furry Friends
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These cuties are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These stunning, friendly girls are still waiting for a home.

They are fantastic girls and would suit someone new to keeping rabbits due to their fab nature


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These really are lovely rabbits. They are so friendly and affectionate.

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These gorgeous girls are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bonnie and Bambi are still looking for a place to call home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These beauties are still in rescue and waiting for a loving home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely girls are sunbathing in the run today!
They are still waiting for a place to call home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These ladies are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls have been here for four months now. They are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These pretty girls are still waiting for a place to call home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bonnie and Bambi are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls have been here since Jan and are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After waiting for 6 months, Bonnie and Bambi have finally found a home


----------

